

Who posts on Hacker News? - mjn
http://www.kmjn.org/notes/hacker_news_posters.html

======
crazygringo
Very interesting.

It would be cool to have the HN handles, with links to their profiles, next to
each bio blub.

Would also be cool to have lists of the people in each location -- I'd be
curious to see who the 7 in NYC are, or the 2 in Berlin.

~~~
mjn
I thought about listing usernames with the bios, but I thought it might be
unwelcome for some people. Of course they're all people who are public in a
sense anyway, but not all of them are trivially linked in the
realname->username direction if you Google. For example some people's HN
profile just has a URL, and then their real name is at the URL. Others post
under a well-known real name but don't directly link their RL identity in the
profile. That setup means people who know their RL identity don't as easily
stumble across their HN profile: the HN profile doesn't list their real name
verbatim, or come up in a search for the real name, which would change if I
put up an googleable index of username/real-name pairs. Maybe I'm being too
cautious, though.

~~~
onedev
No, I think you're doing the right thing.

------
tokenadult
I was astonished to discover once, from another site, that patio11 and
tokenadult have the same join date on HN. I'm glad to observe that patio11
(deservedly) has a lot more karma.

~~~
mixmax
I think you're being a bit hard on yourself here.

While patio11's post are certainly worth reading your posts are more like
essays. Complete with references and all. They have obviously taken some time
and thought to compose, and I'm sure I'm not the only one that appreciate
them.

------
greenyoda
Thanks, I enjoyed reading the bios, but I know many of these people only by
their HN user IDs rather than their real names. Could you possibly add their
user IDs to the bios?

------
jhh
Do you know what portion of total "link karma" on HN has been "gathered" by
the top 100 contributors?

~~~
crazygringo
That's a fantastic question. Is there a "long tail" of valuable contributions,
or do most of the really-valuable and highly upvoted comments/posts come from
a small group?

If pg could shed any light on this, it would be very interesting to see.

------
DanBC
I'm currently in the top 100[1].

I'm easy to find on the Internet, but I don't know if you bothered or not.

So: I'm 44, and in the UK, and male.

[1] proof that HN is in decline.

~~~
mjn
I did include you as one of the UK people, fwiw.

------
jdp23
Very interesting, thanks for taking the time to do this.

The top 20 are all guys. How many women are in the top 100?

~~~
mjn
Of the people who link a real identity (~70), I _think_ none, though I was
mostly just scanning for locations past the top-20, so I might've missed
someone. It's possible women are more likely to stay pseudonymous than men,
and also possible that there are just few to no women who post a lot here.

~~~
loomio
There are certainly not "no women" \- even if there are few. I think your
comment about women being more likely to stay anonymous is spot on.

------
xivzgrev
Very cool. It'd be interesting to see some kind of influence ratio, such as
karma / # of posts, or date joined.

Wonder if the pool is made most of older loyalists or newer upstarts? Seems
like people who have been hanging around for awhile, both due to their usual
heavy involvement in tech industry as well as if you're around longer, you can
make more posts :)

~~~
mjn
Some of that kind of data (account age, karma-per-day, newer vs. older users
in the top-100, etc.) can be found by digging around here: [http://hn-karma-
tracker.herokuapp.com/](http://hn-karma-tracker.herokuapp.com/)

That's the site I used to grab the top-100 list, because the 'leaders' list on
HN itself is wonky:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/49](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/49)

------
nextstep
Is there a single woman on this list?

~~~
lauradhamilton
It doesn't look like it.

------
loomio
I am shocked, and yet somehow not surprised, that there are exactly no women
on the list. Sigh. I love the comments posted here.... just imagine the
insightful commentary we'd all be benefiting from if half the population
wasn't excluded! Hope to see this changing in the future. Thanks for your work
putting this together.

------
shawndumas
Wow weird. I have never been even a partial subject of a blog post: Cool!

But I've also relocated to the Bay Area in the last 6 months so I guess I am
conforming to the hive mind...

Oh and I am 42.

------
joshfraser
Here's the list of top usernames for anyone trying to figure out who's who:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

~~~
igravious
But the author of the article advises against this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6957171)

------
Systemic33
I'm quite surprised that there are that many Danish people on HN.

~~~
mixmax
There are 2 on the list, and if it is from the leaderboard (which I presume it
is) I'm one of them.

I think Denmark is quite an interesting case. Unknown to most people a lot of
great technology is written by Danes (The V8 javascript engine in Google
Chrome, Google maps, Google wave, Ruby on Rails, C#, Varnish, PHP, Turbo
pascal, Delphi, C++, and probably more that I can't think of right now) yet we
don't really have much to show for it in terms of entrepreneurial success,
large technology companies or worldwide esteem. Obviously there are some
fairly tech-savvy Danes around, so it would only be natural that a few of them
hang out on HN.

Maybe we're just bad at marketing...

~~~
Major_Grooves
Well I never knew till the other day that Zendesk started off in Denmark. Also
Podio. Probably by the time a Danish company becomes successful they've
already moved part of their business to Silicon Valley and everyone thinks
they are a US company, like I did with Zendesk.

~~~
mixmax
That's probably a correct observation. DHH, Bjarne Stroustrup, Rasmus Lerdorff
and Anders Hejlsberg all moved to the US.

Seems like all we have left is Poul Henninng Kamp (Varnish and BSD)

~~~
mjn
Lars Bak is still in Aarhus I believe, along with the core of the Google V8
team. Unity also still has most of its tech team in Copenhagen, but many
people think it moved to SF, because it moved its marketing & headquarters to
SF (bigger market, etc.).

------
shaunyi
Great job,man!! I noticed that 2 top100 users are located in china.As a
Chinese,I am eager to know who they are.Could you tell me?

